# Breckenridge Swap



## kp_hyde (May 29, 2006)

Yes, but you already missed it. It was during Oktoberfest in mid-September.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

The swap in Keystone (still Team Summit, too) is typically mid-November. You could still hit that one up.

COUNT


----------

